# Colorado Get Together



## NaamanF

A couple of the guys over on ECA were thinking about having a get together in Denver on Saturday the 2nd. We will be meeting at Dave and Busters on I-25 and Colorado at 11:00am. I think we are going to meet in the parking ramp on the top level.

All are invited. We are also trying to get support for some Denver/Colorado Springs SQ events.


----------



## OgreDave

I fly outta Denver Wednesday night or I'd show up 

I'm staying Downtown if anyone is bored.


----------



## ghart999

I will be there rain or shine. Hopefully shine.


----------



## bobditts

Ill definitely be there. My car is in no way shape or form all that impressive right now but im willing to embarrass myself.


----------



## ghart999

Yeah my car is being redone so I have no audio to offer at all.


----------



## bobditts

im going to spread the word on some other forums if its ok. I hope this is a good turnout. Ill try and get some friends up here from the springs too.


----------



## NaamanF

Sounds good to me. The more the better.


----------



## bobditts

what are you doin downtown ogredave?


----------



## OgreDave

finishing up my part in a workflow project in the World Trade Center. 

Been eatin' at Cheesecake Factory the last 2 nights


----------



## bobditts

mmm yummy. gotta love 16th street. atleast you are in the good part of town. go hit up the aquarium if you havent been there yet and have some time. its walkable from 16th street. It will take you about a half hour, but its a nice walk.


----------



## ghart999

or take the free tram/bus if you are lazy like me.


----------



## bobditts

the free one doesnt go to the aquarium i dont think. just to the end of 16th street.


----------



## bobditts

Dlechner from carsound.com is coming. He is working with usaci and possibly iasca on getting a SQ comp in denver. He will be asking for our signatures at the meet and greet.


----------



## dlechner

Hey guys! I will be looking for people interested in competing in sanctioned events. The reason for the sigs, is to have a list of names so I can submit a quantity to whoever would like to see numbers!

I have the support from USACI and a local shop. Just need to get the details worked out. I am not sure of any dates yet, but I will keep all of those interested informed.

Yes, I will be there!

BTW, I am running ALL Hybrid Audio Speakers in my car! So if you would like to have a demo, I am more than willing to let anyone take a listen! I am in the middle of tuning, but I will at least have sound!


----------



## OgreDave

LOL .. please don't say you're in the middle of tuning HAT speakers .. b/c if someone doesn't like the way they sound and posts their opinion .. all hell will break loose.


----------



## dlechner

Everyone is welcome to their opinion! Come on out and take a listen, you might find out that you actually like the way the car sounds  !


----------



## bobditts

hey lechner, there are a ton of members on carsound.com that live in the springs. how come we never see any of them. I havent even done a search for colorado members on this site yet. crazy


----------



## dlechner

Dunno!


----------



## ghart999

I would be interested in competing. I am 4-5 weks away from doing so as I am doing a total redo of the system though.


----------



## bobditts

yay. im loving all this competing talk. A good frined of mine in the springs would definitely be interested in competing but he is not quite ready for it. Hes waiting for his PDX 2-channel to come in and his DSP. This is the guy that introduced me to this car audio sport and I hate and love him for it. I am a broke ass because of him and Im going deaf but its so addicting and mind expanding.


----------



## dlechner

I am thinking maybe sometime in October! Mike at USACI didn't seem to think that would be a problem, but who knows. You could still bring the car and enter it, just to get the points even if the car isn't completed!


----------



## bobditts

ill let him know. he said hes got other plans saturday but im ordering him to go (even though he out ranks me - damn military ranks)


----------



## bobditts

great turn out today guys. hopefully we can make it a somewhat regular thing.


----------



## dlechner

Yes, it was great meeting all of you guys! I will be concentrating on getting a show started ASAP!

We WILL do this again! Maybe this time in the Springs  !


----------



## bobditts

I dont see a problem with that. I like the springs a whole lot better anyways. Where could we find an empty lot to go to though? Nothing comes to mind. maybe one of the many walmart parking lots. im sure dave (the guy with the red subaru wagon) and I could talk to the either of the car toys people and use their lot. The north store has a bigger lot. Im sure theyd be all for it.


----------



## NaamanF

Just meet at my house. Plenty of room and beer in the fridge I can't drink.


----------



## bobditts

niiiiice. hey naaman, you see any potential problems with using this linear actuator?
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006090222341673&item=5-1577-12&catname=electric


----------



## bobditts

anyone know what andys screen name is?


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> niiiiice. hey naaman, you see any potential problems with using this linear actuator?
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006090222341673&item=5-1577-12&catname=electric


I am using the 10" version. It works very well with their controller. If you want something cheaper I have a extra (diffrent type) that I don't need. Not sure if it's a 10" or 12"


----------



## bobditts

damn! i just put in an order for the 12". how much would you be willing to sell yours for? can you check what size it is also? I need the 12". And what do you mean by differnet type? is it not linear? or is it just a different brand?does it still have just the 2 wires?


----------



## NaamanF

It is a 300mm (12") stroke. It is this type..
http://www.hiwin.com/la/laf.html

$25 should do it.


----------



## bobditts

I like the look of them. Do they work pretty well? do i need to get a controller for them or does it already have a power and ground wire attached?


----------



## NaamanF

It has power and ground. Just apply 12v and it goes out and reverse the 12v and it goes in. I think it also has built in end limit switches. So you can make a controller pretty easy or just use a two way switch. It isn't the fastest but it gets the job done.


----------



## bobditts

I think im going to use a couple relays to wire it up with a 3 position rocker switch. unless the relays arent needed. Im definitely sold though. If you wouldnt mind hanging on to it for me until the next time im down your way. I just emailed to cancel my order so I should be good. Thanks for your help man. You are the tits!


----------



## dlechner

I'm going to buy it tonight!


----------



## ghart999

Naaman why can't you drink the beer in your fridge? That sounds sad.

I'd be up for a meet at your house. Maybe we can ever turn into into a mod day or something. I might need some help on FG pods for my doors.


----------



## bobditts

dave i hope youre messing with me. if you buy it before me that would be pretty shady since I already called it. gregg pods are pretty easy to do. Its all in the prep work. But since I saw how great you did your deadening im sure you wont have a problem with that.


----------



## ghart999

I think he is kidding, hence the wink smiley.

Of course I will offer Naaman $26 for it.... Kidding.

I am new to FG so I hope it goes smooth (pun intended).

Do you all use an angle grinder to smooth the FG or just an orbital/belt sander? I have an orbital but was thinking of getting an angle grinder from Harbour Freight. $29 for a 7" grinder sounds almost too good to pass up. But if I don't need it, then I don't want to spend the funds either.


----------



## ghart999

Bob - where do you get the images to do those layout pics for your setup?


----------



## bobditts

hey gregg, I picket up a sanding disc from home depot of $5 that you can use in a corded or cordless drill. Harbor freight had 36 grit sanding pads on clearance not to long ago which is perfect for grinding down bumps and hugh spots on FG. an orbital sander would take many sheets or paper and a LONG time to get done. I start with the 36 grit disc and work my way up from there. 

My tip to you is not to buy power tools from harbor freight unless you dont want something that will last longer than 1 month. I have gone through 5 heat guns and 1 jig saw all were the orange chicago brand.

as far as the images go, I just did google image searches for all the products then imported them into power point.


----------



## ghart999

LOL. I just bought a heat gun from HF last night. Maybe I should return it.

Thanks for the tips. I will buy the sanding discs for my drill. 36 grit.... perfect. thanks.


----------



## ghart999

any chance you could email me the powerpoint you used so I have a starting point? I know nothing about how to use it. BUt could figure it out from your template.

You can email me at [email protected] if you have it available. Thanks.


----------



## bobditts

sorry gregg I didnt save them as a powerpoint presentation. I saved them only as an image file. Its easy to use. Just get all of your pictures off of google and save them individually as .jpg. Then open up power point and click and drag them into the workspace. You can resize them and add text and lines. super easy. Hang on to the heat gun. Just dont abuse it or drop it. The ceramic core breaks pretty easy. They typically last me about a month. I ended up buying a $5 hair dryer from walmart and it works ok. Definitely lasting me longer but heat guns are much better.

Also gregg, I remember you asking about the eclipse website for the tuning stuff on the decks. Here you go.

http://www.e-iserv.jp/portal/dispTopMenu.do?lang=na


----------



## ghart999

thanks Bob


----------



## NaamanF

Mmmmmmm beer. I developed a bit of an cordisol problem a couple months ago. Alcohol just makes me feel like **** now.

BD-Don't worry, as long as Gregg or Dave don't offer more than $30 your safe. J/K It will be here waiting for you.

As far as Harbor Fright tools go; Their air tools work good and are CHEAP. I would never buy anything that plugs into the wall from them though.


----------



## bobditts

im definitely coming down on sunday to get it, naaman. that is my sole purpose for coming down to the springs that day. 

Gregg, i just picked up an application to harbor freight not 10 min ago lol. The one on alameda is hiring. maybe i can get sweet hookups!


----------



## ghart999

OK. I made my system layout too. I am busy at work as you can see.


----------



## ghart999

NaamanF said:


> Mmmmmmm beer. I developed a bit of an cordisol problem a couple months ago. Alcohol just makes me feel like **** now.
> 
> BD-Don't worry, as long as Gregg or Dave don't offer more than $30 your safe. J/K It will be here waiting for you.
> 
> As far as Harbor Fright tools go; Their air tools work good and are CHEAP. I would never buy anything that plugs into the wall from them though.


That sucks about the beer. If you need help taking it off your hands, please let me know. I make beer as my other big hobby and would die without it. I will try and bring some to the next meet we have.

Good to know about Harbour Freight air tools being decent.


----------



## bobditts

looks good gregg. Whats the point of the line drivers? what do they do for you?


----------



## dlechner

Okay Bob, the actuator is yours, but the beer is mine!

Gregg, order the 3" orbital from Harbor Freight. Now, go now, run.......what are you waiting for................go!

You will love it!

Order lotsa 3" disk though!


----------



## bobditts

you can have the beer. Im all about guinness on tap anyways. lol


----------



## dlechner

Sorry, but Naaman sold the actuator to me for $20. Sorry, maybe next time!


----------



## ghart999

will get the 3" orbital then.

line drivers, specifically these ones, give me up to 10V outputs from the head unit and reduce the output impedance to 10 ohms instead of the 100's of ohms typical of most head units. hence, no noise at all and the amps gains are set to minimum.


----------



## bobditts

dont be a douche dave lol!  btw, did you ge tmy pm dave? how much did those line drivers set you back gregg?


----------



## ghart999

line drivers were $90 each.


----------



## TheDavel

I am on the board... I will try to be active as much as I can... For those who dont remember me I have the red Subaru wagon... I am going to start my install of the 6 tens this weekend... if anyone would like to play...


----------



## dlechner

Dave, sent you a PM


----------



## dlechner

BTW guys! I have now had 2 shops say NO! Its the same lame excuse every time. I have a couple more to go.

Dave, you have any pull at Cartoys?


----------



## bobditts

haha does dave have any pull at car toys? lol. Ill let you take that davel (is that a L or a 1?). About time you signed up super dave!


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> I am on the board... I will try to be active as much as I can... For those who dont remember me I have the red Subaru wagon... I am going to start my install of the 6 tens this weekend... if anyone would like to play...


why are you gonna throw the invite out there if the wife wont let you


----------



## NaamanF

Us dorks from MP3Car are meeting tonight at the Denver D&B at 7PM. So if you want to check out some in car PCs, come on down.


----------



## bobditts

Thanks for the heads up!!! If I didnt already have plans id be all over it.


----------



## TheDavel

Sorry lost track of this topic... As for pull... You give me what you need and I can pretty much make it happen... there is an event at the north C-Springs Car Toys on the 18th of NOV... sorry I did not get the word out sooner...


----------



## Ianaconi

That is pretty awesome.

I am from Brazil but I am going to the USA on December 3rd. Gonna spend a few days in NY but I will be in Denver on the 7th. Then I head straight to Granby, Colorado.

I will live in Granby until beggining of April. Hopefully there will be another get together during this period. 

Cheers


----------



## NaamanF

Colorado people interested in getting another meet together in a week or so? Either in Denver or Colorado Springs.


----------



## finebar4

I'm in


----------



## colosilverado

Well, if you want to hear the ragin' stock setup in my Silverado.....I'm in!


----------



## bobditts

ill show up if im not working, but i dont have anything to show off.


----------



## bobditts

sounds like there might be another blizzard headed our way on thursday. might want to wait a couple weekends.


----------



## finebar4

bobditts said:


> sounds like there might be another blizzard headed our way on thursday. might want to wait a couple weekends.


hush your mouf boy  

Gotta love the EL NINO weather patterns. I am barely dug out from Friday......got close to another foot down here.


----------



## colosilverado

finebar4 said:


> hush your mouf boy
> 
> Gotta love the EL NINO weather patterns. I am barely dug out from Friday......got close to another foot down here.



Yeah, ixnay on the oh-snay!!


----------



## bobditts

hey, im just letting you know what the weather ppl are saying.


----------



## finebar4

bobditts said:


> hey, im just letting you know what the weather ppl are saying.



We know, just razzin ya. I see the temps are supposed to be single digit thursday thru sunday, can't wait for that.


----------



## bobditts

ya, but on wed its in the 50s in denver. how crazy is that?


----------



## csuflyboy

Of course, Robyn and I will be there after CES (Jan 8-11th) - so this weekend would work...pending her getting a new car, and/or LOTS of snow.


----------



## NaamanF

Mmmm new car. The Jet wants wood


----------



## bobditts

is there a way to turn this into an RTA party? does anyone know anyone with an RTA they could bring? I think this would be something good to have at all future get togethers. thats just my personal opinion though. what does everyone else think?


----------



## NaamanF

I have one. I can bring it with me. I really don't see that many people wanting to use it but no problem to bring it.


----------



## TheDavel

I'd use it if a miracle happened and I got my stuff finished


----------



## bobditts

i say since it will be cold, we have it at naamans house  not sure if that would make it too far for some to drive though. I wont benefit from actually using the RTA at this stage in the game, but I would like to learn how to use one.


----------



## colosilverado

I hear if the jetstream does as it has done the last few times, this will be a worse blizzard than the 1st....


----------



## bobditts

sounds about right. hey, colo, were you at the last get together?


----------



## finebar4

colosilverado said:


> I hear if the jetstream does as it has done the last few times, this will be a worse blizzard than the 1st....


Screw an RTA somebody bring a snow blower


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> i say since it will be cold, we have it at naamans house


Way to invite yourself over Bob. But you guys know your always welcome. Plus my dog needs new people to pee on :blush:


----------



## bobditts

NaamanF said:


> Just meet at my house. Plenty of room and beer in the fridge I can't drink.


i didnt invite myself over naaman, you already invited us before. Im just taking you up on the offer.


----------



## dlechner

NaamanF said:


> Way to invite yourself over Bob. But you guys know your always welcome. Plus my dog needs new people to pee on :blush:


What!? Is he tired of peeing on me!  

I'm in. Its cold as hell here right now. We might want to wait.


----------



## bobditts

I was just browsing through the new CA&E mag and saw a pic of mike watkins. I think it would be very beneficial to a lot of us at our next meet if we can get this guy to show up. Ive met him before and had a chance to demo his RSX at the car toys tent sale this past summer. seems like a real nice guy and I think if he would be willing to share a lot of his knowledge we could all learn a great deal. Anyone have any connections with this guy?


----------



## NaamanF

You mean Wayne Watkins?


----------



## dlechner

His name is Wayne! I don't think that he will come to a meet and greet, but he will come to a USACI show!


----------



## bobditts

wow. huge error. I went to school with a mike watkins. dont know why that slipped out. yep, i definitely meant wayne. Why dont you think hed show up to a meet and greet? besides the fact that i didnt even get his name right haha.


----------



## NaamanF

I think it's because his name starts with a W not a w


----------



## NaamanF

On a different subject, next weekend look "nice". Sunny and upper 40s. Should we have a little get together?


----------



## bobduch

I'm in Canada next two weekends hoping for a repeat of New Year's week.


----------



## bobditts

I have to work next weekend


----------



## dlechner

Wayne works a lot of Saturdays. When I spoke with him at IASCA finals he said that he wasn't even sure if he would do the SEMA Trifecta show. Good thing he did!!!!

I think that we should wait until it gets a little warmer out kids! Unless we have it where we can be inside some of the time. James Risenhoover (spelling) is the only connection that I can think of to get a hold of Mike, whoops I mean Wayne. James is also a good one to get out. He has a great car that Wayne built for him.


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> I have to work next weekend


A perfect time to have it then!


----------



## bobditts

dlechner said:


> A perfect time to have it then!


hey if you guys dont want me to come just say so. Ill save the gas money. you dont have to worry about hurting my feelings - not that you would anyways.


----------



## finebar4

Next weekend would work for me, I am dying to get a chance to meet some of you guys here locally. I don't have a location that is heated, but I can bring beer, soda, chips, apple slices.......whatever is necessary.


----------



## dlechner

BEER! Im sold!


----------



## NaamanF

Like I said your always welcome here (even Bob). If anyone is bored on Sunday I should be free.


----------



## colosilverado

Sorry...I've been kinda busy the last week or so. I'm still up for this as the n00b without a system representative of the group. I'm open as far as location, but next weekend for me won't work unless it is Sunday. Not that it matters much if I'm there...lol, since I have nothing to show anyone! 
Let's do this, though!


----------



## bobditts

what ever happened to Ghart999? I think his name was gary or maybe it was greg? i dunno. Anyways, I remember he was at the last get together and he was just about to start some serious installing. hopefully he will show up to the next get together and show us his progress.


----------



## bobditts

anyone show up yesterday Naaman?


----------



## NaamanF

No, were they supposed to? I figured we would do it when snow isn't planned.


----------



## bobditts

NaamanF said:


> Like I said your always welcome here (even Bob). If anyone is bored on Sunday I should be free.


this is why I asked


----------



## bobditts

anyone down for next weekend? when are you deploying naaman?


----------



## NaamanF

I don't deploy for a couple months but will be busy with all the work ups. I am currently down in a southern state along a certain boarder doing stuff. Should be back mid march. So count me out till then.


----------



## bobditts

border patrol?????? i wanna shoot illegals!!! lucky!!


----------



## bobditts

just thought id offer this up for anyone planning on attending the next get together. Up here in denver we have a store called plasticare. they have great deals on fiberglass mat and resin. give the website a look-over and if you want to to bring something down with me shoot me a pm. call the store for pricing. 

http://www.plasticareinc.com/index.htm


----------



## raamaudio

I just can't get away but anytime you want to hold a Utah event I will be there

In fact, you can hold one at my place anytime as long as not racing that weekend(Karts, autocross, MMP big events, etc)

---------------------

I would love to host an event here, I did put together the first ECA event in So Cal a few years ago and it was a blast

Rick


----------



## bobditts

rick, if our colorado events ever get large enough, im sure everyone could pitch in enough money to fly/drive you out here. I think you would be a great asset to any event held in any state.


----------



## NaamanF

Anyone down for meeting this weekend?


----------



## csuflyboy

I'm in.


----------



## loddie

I'm in.


----------



## csuflyboy

Please, SATURDAY afternoon! Sunday would kill the deal for me and Robyn.


----------



## dlechner

Most definately Sunday! 

I don't give a $#%@, just let me know when!


----------



## csuflyboy

Great. Saturday it is. Garage of Dave & Busters @ I-25 and Colorado at 1pm.


----------



## NaamanF

Denver? Earlier?


----------



## NaamanF

So Saturday at D&B at 11am.


----------



## dlechner

Damn, for some reason I was thinking it was in the Springs. I don't know if I will make it!


----------



## bobditts

have fun this weekend. let me know how the meeting goes. I'll be sleeping since im working a 3 day 12hr a piece midshift weekend. sounds like not many people are showing up though


----------



## bobditts

im guessing it was postponed on the account of rain?


----------



## NaamanF

Something like that. All the carputer guys are having a meet on the 14th at D&B. I suggest we do it then with them. Should be plenty of heads up time.


----------



## loddie

I was planning on going to the 14th meet so that would be a great idea.


----------



## bobditts

NaamanF said:


> I suggest we do when then with them.


lol. I think i know what you mean. I agree. good idea. april 14th is plenty of heads up. Is it in the same spot as last time or on the ground floor somewhere?


----------



## bobditts

naaman, you have any more details about the meet? what time its at maybe? and where in the parking lot? 

I dont have anything to show off this time, but I want to hear lechners car this time (since both times ive seen his car ive yet to sit in it - if he will let me) and check out subaru daves 6 x 10" sub install.


----------



## NaamanF

Noon on the 14th. I imagine it will be at the top of the parking garage.


----------



## bobditts

right on. Thanks Naaman. So who is actually coming saturday? They are calling for snow on friday but then back up to the 50s for sat. I know red wrx wagon dave is coming and I imagine you are Naaman. how about Mr Lechner? And audi Matt and Robin? Loddie, you still plan on making it? who were some of the other people that attended last time? they still cruise this forum? I remember a guy with a Jeep Cherekee (forget his name) and there was that gregg guy who was about to start his complete install, and the guy with the hatchback, i think it was white, that was rediculously loud.


----------



## dlechner

nope, I will have company.

This month is not looking good. I am moving into a new house. I will continue to check this thread for other dates.


----------



## bobditts

congrats on the new house dave. sorry you cant make it. see ya at the next one then. 

Finebar says he is going to make it.


----------



## bobditts

red subaru dave tells me that there is a "show n shine" on saturday at the north car toys in the springs. Not sure on the times or any other details. They want him to attend though. so not sure if he will be coming up or not. I might be heading down there if thats the case. 

Atleast the weather should be nice. 9 news is calling for 58 degrees and mostly sunny all day.


----------



## TheDavel

Details for this north Colorado Springs Car Toys meet are

Saturday Apr 14 fro 1-6, Categories:

Sound Off

Best of Show

There may be more but who knows... it may also be called off if the weather sucks...

Aparently there are a lot of prizes to be given out. Who knows... they would just like me there... I could make the Denver meet and then show up to Car Toys a bit late???


----------



## NaamanF

Poop. Oh what to do....

Looks like I might have to put the Ghetto box back in


----------



## csuflyboy

Robyn and I will be there if you guys are doing this at D&Bs...just let us know!


----------



## bobditts

dave will be coming up if the roads are dry. I plan on making an appearance. Ive got nothing to show off right now though. In fact I will probably hide my car on a lower level and walk up to the top.


----------



## TheDavel

you should bob... Through some bdu's over it and nobody will see it.


----------



## bobditts

well if it was still snowing i would just park it in the snow. white car + white snow = gone.

Hey dave, if the roads are wet tomorrow and you dont want to drive the wagon up, you should come up in the wifeys car. youve got my old focal access series in there with the eclipse sub right? ive been wanting to hear it.


----------



## TheDavel

I do have those items in it... just bought a new deck for her to... I need to put that JBL in there before she gets back also...


----------



## bobditts

****sympathy post****

ive officially been awake for 24 hours just so I will be able to make the meet tomorrow. I hope my effort is not gone to waste - meaning I hope some people actually show up I am currently working night shift (7pm-7am or 1900-0700 for us military folks). I had to work thurs night to fri morning and my normal sleeping hours would be during the day. Had I dont that i would have been up until 7am on sat and would have slept right through the get together. In order to make it, i had to force myself to stay up all day today and will be going to bed at a normal hour so I can wake up in time for the meet. Just thought Id share that little piece of useless info with you all


----------



## loddie

confused is tomorrow at D&B's in Denver or Cartoys in the Springs? Might as well confirm the time as well.


----------



## bobditts

actually its both. D&Bs starts at noon. subaru dave and I will be there for a while and then take off and head down to the springs. kinda sounds like naama might be doing the same, but I dont like to speak for him anymore since im usually wrong. I dont like pissing him off, hes a good guy. loddie, if youre there at noon, I will see you there. what kind of car do you drive so I can spot ya? If you see a red wrx wagon with 6 10" alpine type Es in the hatch, that is thedavel05's car. my car will not be shown since its a major construction site right now.

oh forgot to mention the cartoys event, its from 1pm-6pm.


----------



## loddie

I'm down in the Springs but I'll be there tomorrow. I have a blue VW new beetle. No install yet. I have everything but an H701 and I hope to start installing in about a month.


----------



## NaamanF

I'll be at D&B. Just ran over a ****ing piece of metal someone left in the road. Only $350 for two new tires


----------



## bobditts

*****URGENT UPDATE*****

I just got off the phone with subaru dave, and he asked me to inform all of you that the cartoys meet is POSTPONED until next weeked. same time 1pm-6pm. there will be a best of show comp and a SPL comp with prizes. please try and spread the word. cartoys is looking to get a decent turnout so even if people dont plan on competing, their presence(sp?) alone is well appreciated.


----------



## finebar4

I'm driving a gold 2004 GMC Sierra with a white topper, gotta work this morning but still planning on showing up by 12:00. I don't have a real fancy install as this is my worktruck/second home....but it sure sounds good to me


----------



## K24JRSCEP3

Damn, I can't believe I missed this


----------



## csuflyboy

We'll have another one before the IASCA show.  I'm sure one of us will update/remind you.


----------



## bobditts

just thought id remind everyone. today is the shine and show meet at the north car toys in the springs. its from 1pm-6pm.


----------



## NaamanF

I'm there with no underwear.


----------



## bobditts

ill make sure not to look up your dress then. haha. see you there Naaman.


----------



## TheDavel

Best of show winner was some guy with a tahoe... loudest went to a soccer moms grocery getting wagon... no sq comp...


----------



## bobditts

anyone down for a get together/bbq at my place?


----------



## bobduch

Are you a good cook? lol
That would work. When are you thinking?


----------



## finebar4

Let me know when so I can keep my schedule clear, I have plans next weekend but everything is pretty open beyond that.


----------



## bobditts

dont know yet. I work every other weekend. I figuered Id see how many people were interested and then decide on a date. Maybe turn it into a tuning session too if someone can bring a RTA or a really good set of ears. 

I cook alright. I have a $1500 grill in the backyard. Plenty of samsclub steaks in the freezer. you guys can bring the drinks.


----------



## ghart999

I'm in whenever you host. Wanna show off my new setup to you all.
Gregg


----------



## bobditts

I definitely want to see it and hear it gregg. You setup listing looks really nice. Im thinking maybe in 3 weekends we can get together? That sound good to everyone. That would be either the 10th or the 11th.


----------



## csuflyboy

November 10th - Robyn and I will be in San Diego. Any other weekend is fine.


----------



## bobditts

csuflyboy said:


> November 10th - Robyn and I will be in San Diego. Any other weekend is fine.


isnt that german for a whales vagina?

Well it was my first/next weekend off. I might be able to swing the weekend before.


----------



## thazy2

im new and i would like to meet u all. Would a Sunday meet be out of the question?


I will supply all the beer and chips : )



Just starting to get more into it on my setup and would like to get some input and tutoring from all u pros. I just also completed the NPdang PC tunning setup w/ winmls2004 but have no idea where to begin, this stuff is way over my head. If anyone is willing to drive to pueblo west, i will pay for your time, gas and lunch : ) 





............Jason


----------



## TheDavel

bobduch said:


> Are you a good cook? lol
> That would work. When are you thinking?



Bob is not only a good cook but he is also a huge douchebag! I will be there when ever it is.


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> Bob is not only a good cook but he is also a huge douchebag! I will be there when ever it is.


thanks dave! haha

We can make it on a sunday if everyone is down with that. If we are going to make it the weekend of the 3rd or 4th, I will have to request a day off from work....which is find by me. 

Does the 4th work for everyone?


----------



## TheDavel

Bob you have nearly 3500 post, I am not sure what prize you should get... a cookie or a new life... anyway I love you! lets get hitched at this get together


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> Bob you have nearly 3500 post, I am not sure what prize you should get... a cookie or a new life... anyway I love you! lets get hitched at this get together


wow dave, you take some happy pills today? Dave you guys have an RTA at the shop?


----------



## TheDavel

I think we do... I have been told there is one but have never seen it... I can check and bring it if we do... and I am not taking pills, I am very very bored and can't bring myself to study


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> I think we do... I have been told there is one but have never seen it... I can check and bring it if we do... and I am not taking pills, I am very very bored and can't bring myself to study


That would be the balls if you could bring it. I think that a good tuning session would be pretty sweet. Maybe if we can get lechner to come, he can give us a tutorial on competition tuning.

So is November 4th good for everyone?


----------



## bobduch

yes


----------



## bobditts

Add your name to the list if you plan on coming on november 4th

1.bobduch - aka bob
2.bobditts - aka bob
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## thazy2

Sunday is good for me too (Jason). I will be there. What if weather turn South like this weekend?



Any of you know how to use WinMLS 2004?




BTW, what part of Denver?


----------



## bobditts

bobditts said:


> Add your name to the list if you plan on coming on november 4th
> 
> 1.bobduch - aka bob
> 2.bobditts - aka bob
> 3.thazy - aka Jason
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.


If the weather is bad the day of I will call it off (unless some of you local guys still want to show). Ive never heard of the program you are speaking of, but if all goes well, Dave (thedavel05) will be bringing an actual RTA to use.

Im in aurora off of the Illiff exit off of I-225. Its about an hour north of the springs.


----------



## TheDavel

Me too... aka wtf bob you already knew that


----------



## bobditts

bobditts said:


> Add your name to the list if you plan on coming on november 4th
> 
> 1.bobduch - aka bob
> 2.bobditts - aka bob
> 3.thazy2 - aka Jason
> 4.thedavel05 - aka Dave
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.


So what time does everyone want to show up? noonish? 1ish?


----------



## bobditts

Still waiting to hear from Matt & Robyn, dave lechner, loddie, Kevin, and Gregg. Let me know. I need to know how much steak to get.


----------



## thazy2

steak?


No seafood? King crab? grilled alaskan salmon? : (


If u guys like a certain kinda beer, let me know. I have access.


----------



## bobditts

thazy2 said:


> steak?
> 
> 
> No seafood? King crab? grilled alaskan salmon? : (
> 
> 
> If u guys like a certain kinda beer, let me know. I have access.


 
you think im made of money? If I had that much extra money I would be buying a pair of scan speak mids, not buying expensive food.


----------



## csuflyboy

If it's this weekend, Robyn and I will be there.


----------



## bobditts

csuflyboy said:


> If it's this weekend, Robyn and I will be there.


not this weekend but the weekend after. the first weekend of november


----------



## csuflyboy

During SEMA??? We'll be there IF we're not in Vegas...


----------



## bobditts

I had no idea that is when SEMA is. Let me know if you will make it.


----------



## TheDavel

BOB spent a whole hell of a lot of money today


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> BOB spent a whole hell of a lot of money today


DAVE saved me a whole hell of a lot of money today!


----------



## dlechner

I may be able to make it. Plus I am putting the finishing touches on the car this weekend.


----------



## bobditts

dlechner said:


> I may be able to make it. Plus I am putting the finishing touches on the car this weekend.


alright dave, just let me know. What are you changing on the car this year?


----------



## dlechner

Just cosmetic stuff and some acoustical stuff:blush: .

Not a whole lot.


----------



## Unrthdxdream

I'd like to show up! What time are we looking at? I have a sorority formal to go to the night before.. Might be kinda hungover early in the day hahah. My truck might be done? Lol.. Ran over my old fuse holder today cause I forgot I took it out.. Decided I needed to upgrade from 4ga power wire anyways.. So its time to order some more parts!


----------



## bobditts

we havent decided on a time yet but Im thinking noon or 1=. All depends on what time people want to show up.


----------



## bobditts

so keving are you going to come for sure or no? Anyone else want to come? Gregg, you mentioned you want to come but havent heard from you since we set an actual date. 

here is the list so far

1.bobduch - aka bob
2.bobditts - aka bob
3.thazy2 - aka Jason
4.thedavel05 - aka Dave
5.Unrthdxdream - aka Walker(maybe)
6.dlechner - aka Dave (maybe)
7.

We need to set up a time. What is a good time for everyone? Im good with noon at the earliest.


----------



## finebar4

Still up in the air, I have to travel to Charleston for company training, was supposed to be next week, but has already been pushed back to me flying on the 4th. My partner is out with a bad back, and if he doesn't get released back to work on Monday, my training will be pushed further back, and I will be there for sure. I will keep everyone posted as soon as I know what's up on Monday.


----------



## Unrthdxdream

Lol its Walker, not Kevin. And yeah I'm down on Sunday for sure. 1:00pm is good.


----------



## csuflyboy

+2 Robyn and I will be there.


----------



## bobditts

sorry walker. Im bad with names. Finebar is kevin (I think). updated list...


1.bobduch - aka bob
2.bobditts - aka bob
3.thazy2 - aka Jason
4.thedavel05 - aka Dave
5.Unrthdxdream - aka Walker(maybe)
6.dlechner - aka Dave (maybe)
7.csuflyboy - aka Matt (and Robyn)
8.finebar - aka Kevin (maybe)
9.

Still need to set a time for everyone to show up


----------



## thazy2

noon or one-ish.......... Driving from Pueblo : ( 2.5hrs traffic)


----------



## bobditts

sounds good jason. Does noon to one-ish sound good to everyone?


----------



## bobduch

Sunday the 4th. Noon to 1pm. Works for me.
PS Sounds like we'll have an RTA. Anyone have an AC to DC power supply?
Have some new used stuff I'd like to check (maybe I could borrow for a few days?)


----------



## finebar4

bobduch said:


> Sunday the 4th. Noon to 1pm. Works for me.
> PS Sounds like we'll have an RTA. Anyone have an AC to DC power supply?
> Have some new used stuff I'd like to check (maybe I could borrow for a few days?)


Bring some (12) of those Bullets your sitting on, ordering up some cables today  

I have my doubts that my partner will be back to work this week and my training will probably be pushed back again, so I planning on being there.


----------



## bobduch

Will do.


----------



## NaamanF

I'll be there...in spirit.


----------



## thazy2

PSU:

I have this.... http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-2/105261/Discharger.JPG
tons ob balls at 25amp analog

and this.....http://villagephotos.com/members/viewimage.asp?id_=8043245
not much balls rated at 25amp digital


which would u prefer?


I also have the WinMLS, ben8000mic and Maudio USBpre. Tell u what, I have no clue how to use it, reading, reading and reading still confused.


again, if u guys need any types special beer, let me know.


----------



## bobditts

since no one is saying otherwise, I will see everyone at my place between noon and 1pm on sunday. I will PM everyone my address for directions. If you decide you want to come last minute, PM me and ill reply back with my address.


----------



## thazy2

time change is this Sat night correct?


----------



## bobditts

thazy2 said:


> time change is this Sat night correct?


where did you get that from?  Its still on sunday. Show up between noon and 1pm


----------



## thazy2

bobditts said:


> where did you get that from?  Its still on sunday. Show up between noon and 1pm




http://webexhibits.org/daylightsaving/b.html


----------



## bobditts

thazy2 said:


> http://webexhibits.org/daylightsaving/b.html


ooooooooooooooooooh I thought you meant the time of the party was changed to sat night. my bad. The 4th is on sunday so you will set the clock back sunday night before you go to bed.


----------



## bobditts

so what kinds of pop/soda do you all want? I dont imagine that everyone will be drinking alcohol.


----------



## dlechner

Not gonna make it kids!

Have fun!


----------



## bobditts

dlechner said:


> Not gonna make it kids!
> 
> Have fun!


you suck. Now Matt is going to have to teach us how to tune for comps with the help of an RTA (if the other dave pulls through and actually brigns it). Maybe next time dave!


----------



## dlechner

Tune with an RTA? 

Why would you wanna do that? Unless you are tuning for certain problem frequencies or for the RTO in IASCA.


----------



## csuflyboy

Matt won't be able to unless Matt gets a PM with an address...


----------



## bobditts

dlechner said:


> Tune with an RTA?
> 
> Why would you wanna do that? Unless you are tuning for certain problem frequencies or for the RTO in IASCA.


To get a baseline and adjust from there. 



csuflyboy said:


> Matt won't be able to unless Matt gets a PM with an address...


Dont worry Matt, I will send out PMs today after work


----------



## bobditts

Here is the list so far. For everyone on the list, I will be PMing you my address and phone number incase you get lost. Any questions just ask. I still need to know what kind of pop/soda you guys want. 

1.bobduch - aka bob
2.bobditts - aka bob
3.thazy2 - aka Jason
4.thedavel05 - aka Dave
5.Unrthdxdream - aka Walker(maybe)
6.finebar - aka Kevin (maybe)
7.csuflyboy - aka Matt (and Robyn)
8.
9.


----------



## bobditts

bobditts said:


> ooooooooooooooooooh I thought you meant the time of the party was changed to sat night. my bad. The 4th is on sunday so you will set the clock back sunday night before you go to bed.


ya, that wasnt correct. I was misinformed. Set your clocks an hour back before going to bed on SATURDAY night. If you show up to my place at 11am because you didnt get this memo, I wont turn you away. You will just be the first one there.


----------



## Unrthdxdream

yay for using a cell phone as your primary clock! i dont have to worry about it, my phone will take care of everything for me


----------



## finebar4

bobditts said:


> Here is the list so far. For everyone on the list, I will be PMing you my address and phone number incase you get lost. Any questions just ask. I still need to know what kind of pop/soda you guys want.
> 
> 1.bobduch - aka bob
> 2.bobditts - aka bob
> 3.thazy2 - aka Jason
> 4.thedavel05 - aka Dave
> 5.Unrthdxdream - aka Walker(maybe)
> 6.finebar - aka Kevin (maybe)
> 7.csuflyboy - aka Matt (and Robyn)
> 8.
> 9.


Pepsi-----Mountain Dew


----------



## bobditts

finebar4 said:


> Pepsi-----Mountain Dew


thazy2, want to pick some of this up too? I dont think too many people will be drinking alcohol but you can pick up a 12 pack of bud light if you want.

Also wanted to mention that Dave wont be able to bring the RTA. MAtt, do you have one you can bring? if not its cool.


----------



## csuflyboy

Great meeting and/or seeing you guys again! We should do this again soon...


----------



## finebar4

Couldn't agree more, had a very good time myself.....BIG THANKS to Bob for hosting this one.


----------



## bobditts

finebar4 said:


> Couldn't agree more, had a very good time myself.....BIG THANKS to Bob for hosting this one.


My pleasure. It was great having everyone over



csuflyboy said:


> Great meeting and/or seeing you guys again! We should do this again soon...


definitely. Oh, btw, it isnt my crossover that is dead, its the output on the amp. I dont understand it though. the crossover is receiving power from the supposedly dead channel but all it is playing is a little static. Hopefully cardomain honors their warranty even though they closed their online store.


----------



## azngotskills

any pictures of the event 

sure sure Bob, blame it on the equipment and not the user


----------



## bobditts

azngotskills said:


> any pictures of the event
> 
> sure sure Bob, blame it on the equipment and not the user


I have some pics but not posted yet. Ill get them up tomorrow. Its really wierd that 1 of the 4 channels just all of a sudden died. I even tried replacing all of the fuses on the amp (bobduch can tell you about replacing fuses ). Looks like I have to get a pdx 4.150 now


----------



## ghart999

Damn. I can't believe I missed this. For some reason my subscription to this thread died or something. I suck. Sorry I missed it guys. I was anxious to show off my completed system.

Well maybe next time I will pay more attention to the forum.


----------



## bobditts

ghart999 said:


> Damn. I can't believe I missed this. For some reason my subscription to this thread died or something. I suck. Sorry I missed it guys. I was anxious to show off my completed system.
> 
> Well maybe next time I will pay more attention to the forum.


 
I think I emailed you about it too. Maybe next time. It was a good turnout.


----------



## TheDavel

Hmmm, there is an H701 in my hands?


----------



## bobditts

it came in already dave?!?!?!?!


----------



## TheDavel

If I said no that would be a lie


----------



## bobditts

pics from the meet

thedavel05 (dave)









bobduch(bob)









thazy2(jason) - left thedavel05(dave) - right









csuflyboy(robyn and matt) - left thazy2(jason) - right









finebar(kevin) - top bobduch(bob) - bottom


----------



## ErinH

Care to say "who's who"? It's nice to see a face with a name.


----------



## bobditts

bikinpunk said:


> Care to say "who's who"? It's nice to see a face with a name.


pics are edited with names


----------



## thazy2

excellentt! it was great meeting everyone : )



learned a bunch too....................


----------



## bobditts

thazy2 said:


> excellentt! it was great meeting everyone : )
> 
> 
> 
> learned a bunch too....................


helps when matt is around. he is a friggin genious


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> helps when matt is around. he is a friggin genious


 

Now that is funny!


----------



## bobditts

dlechner said:


> Now that is funny!


hey, atleast he showed up DAVE


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> hey, atleast he showed up DAVE


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Ok ok I missed it cuz I just moved to Durango,Co..
But I Will set somthing up in the Back lot of the shop
Somthin right before the Mr.Marv BBQ that way we know who will be going & we can get the cars all tuned or help install?
Sound Good To you Guys?

Peace Troy


----------



## finebar4

What shop you working out of Troy? My travels take me across Wolf Creek Pass on a fairly regular basis. I'll swing in and say hi the next time thru.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

finebar4 said:


> What shop you working out of Troy? My travels take me across Wolf Creek Pass on a fairly regular basis. I'll swing in and say hi the next time thru.


Axxis Audio come on in..I'd love to say hey..
www.axxisdurango.com


----------



## bobditts

isnt durango in the far south west corner of CO? about 4 or 5 hours away from denver?


----------



## finebar4

More like 6-7 hours but yes down in 4 corners. The biggest fish I have caught in CO came out of the Animas right behind the Wal-Mart there. Great little city.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

finebar4 said:


> More like 6-7 hours but yes down in 4 corners. The biggest fish I have caught in CO came out of the Animas right behind the Wal-Mart there. Great little city.


nice.. Dude stop on by id love to see that Audison in person..
Peace Troy


----------



## bobditts

Alright everyone, time to bump this thread.

Who knows of the first SQ competition in pueblo, denver, or co. springs areas and when is it?

When do we want to start planning for 2008s first get together? I will gladly hold it at my place again if people want to make the drive.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

End of mAy or early June..
Denver.. Mile High Sound Design
more details later..


----------



## ghart999

I'm up for anything. Let's meet before May/June though.

Bob - I'll drive down any time.


----------



## bobditts

drive down? arent you in aurora with me?


----------



## finebar4

I am slammed with work thru next month, but will do everything i can to be there.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

finebar4 said:


> I am slammed with work thru next month, but will do everything i can to be there.


Hey!! good to see you ..
Thanks for stoppin by the shop.. I hope I got a battery next time..lol
I should be getting my Arc gear soon too..

Let me know next time you swing thru my neck of the woods..
peace Troy


----------



## ghart999

bobditts said:


> drive down? arent you in aurora with me?


Oh yeah. I forgot.


----------



## bobditts

Thought so bud So bobduch, dlechner, csuflyboy, and any of you other CO folks, any word on the first SQ comp of the year? I know the springs tends to hold more thna the denver area.


----------



## thazy2

Hello all..........


I would love to be there if its on Sunday, working on Saturday.


----------



## bobditts

sure jason. we can try and schedule it for a sunday. How are you liking everything Dave at ultimate electronics hooked you up with? Where are the updated pics?


----------



## thazy2

No update pics : ( However, I did figured out a way to get FULL CD SQ from Ipod using various sources and AIFF files. Tell you what, i AM one happy camper. No no more CDs for this enthusiast.


I have been too busy working and its too darn cold. Matt still has my sub which was ordered before Thanksgiving : O Havent seen Dave since before Christmas. Is he in Washington already?


looking forward....................


----------



## bobditts

ye, dave moved up to WA a couple weeks ago.


----------



## TheDavel

I'll still try to make meets but it is not likely.


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> I'll still try to make meets but it is not likely.


 
whatever Dave! traitors like you arent invited anymore! find a house yet? where are the pictures of your rearended truck. Why dont you tell the guys the story of how sara ****ed you in the @$$?


----------



## TheDavel

Well I would put you just gave away the punchline... whn I get my comp up and running I will send you pics of the house and f'd car/truck


----------



## It_Hertz

tr0y_audi0 said:


> End of mAy or early June..
> Denver.. Mile High Sound Design
> more details later..



Hi all,

My name is Bryan I am the owner of Mile High Sound Designs.

We are starting work on trying to put together a coule of shows for this year one of them being a triple point Regional IASCA event. Not sure when thet will happen just yer, but plans are int he works. And it will be a show to remember.


As far as other shows go we can put together a few single pointers though out the season if we have enough interest in them. 

We have a few judges about Denver to pull together for the shows.

I am also looking for more people interested in becoming judges or attending judges training to learn what we are looking for in the IASCA lanes.

If you are interested in this let me know.


Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## bobditts

Hi Bryan. Thanks for the heads up. Any idea when your first competition might happen?


----------



## It_Hertz

bobditts said:


> Hi Bryan. Thanks for the heads up. Any idea when your first competition might happen?


Trying to get a plan together over the next few weeks to see what we can do.

However if you would like to put together a tune up session we can get the ball rolling on that. 

I can get a couple of judges together and we can all meet up somewhere and take listen to some cars give some pointers and whet not.


----------



## bobditts

It_Hertz said:


> Trying to get a plan together over the next few weeks to see what we can do.
> 
> However if you would like to put together a tune up session we can get the ball rolling on that.
> 
> I can get a couple of judges together and we can all meet up somewhere and take listen to some cars give some pointers and whet not.


Oh I like that idea. It would be ideal if the weather was warmer though so the tuning wouldnt have to be redone once it gets warmer out. Not sure how many people would actually be interested though. I know my install isnt quite ready for serious tuning. Wont take much to get it there except some nice days when I have off. Keep us informed.


----------



## It_Hertz

we will work on something for later in the month or early next month maybe


----------



## bobditts

Sounds god to me. Even if my car isnt ready, I will definitely learn a bit from the judges and about tuning in general. Where exactly is your shop?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Bryan! good to see you here man,
I guess you read the post on "The Other Forum"
Cait Wait Im Getting My car setup for my SQ System.. 
I think you will like it..
Lil Arc, Lil Eclipse & A lil bit of RE
Its going to be sick!


----------



## It_Hertz

Troy.

Can't wait to see what you do. i got the subby torn down and getting the foose amps in. some new wiring and hopefully a new head unit as well.


----------



## csuflyboy

You know Robyn and I will be there...without systems  Both cars are transforming. If it would just quit snowing!


----------



## Unrthdxdream

Maybe I will make this meet! God knows I need help tuning... I only have 16 bands of eq and don't have a clue what to do with them all hahah.


----------



## bobditts

csuflyboy said:


> You know Robyn and I will be there...without systems  Both cars are transforming. If it would just quit snowing!


 
whats going on with the audi now?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

bobditts said:


> whats going on with the audi now?


LOL.. you will be ready for the BBQ yeah..?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

It_Hertz said:


> Troy.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do. i got the subby torn down and getting the foose amps in. some new wiring and hopefully a new head unit as well.


I used the Foose amps last year.. very nice im sure you will like them..


----------



## csuflyboy

Robyn had the FD4150 and FD1200 in the tC. They're excellent amplifiers.

When is the BBQ? Where?

Both her CR-V and my S4 are torn up at the moment. I just need a few weeks worth of nice weather. Fiberglass doesn't work too well in freezing temps.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

csuflyboy said:


> When is the BBQ? Where?


Mr. Marv BBQ, Sea Side CA



csuflyboy said:


> Fiberglass doesn't work too well in freezing temps.


A Space heater in the trunk back seats down..
keep it in a friends garage or the install bay


----------



## It_Hertz

csuflyboy said:


> Robyn had the FD4150 and FD1200 in the tC. They're excellent amplifiers.
> 
> When is the BBQ? Where?
> 
> Both her CR-V and my S4 are torn up at the moment. I just need a few weeks worth of nice weather. Fiberglass doesn't work too well in freezing temps.


What happened to the TC? I have to get mine finished as well as Mike's Truck. it sounds great now I just need to get it trimmed and tuned. Of course then My wife got a new car and I am gonna have to build it now as well. lots of work to do in between all the other work.

I have a really nice heater that makes fiberglassing no problem.

pay for the propane and you are welcome to come down and glass here. we can try to wear out the 60 gal compressor I just bought.
I also have a chopper gun and a bunch of rope.


----------



## It_Hertz

If anyone is interested in IASCA judges traning please let me know I need 10 paticipants to get get it done.

You can take the training class at a discounted rate if you do not want to be a judge, but to learn what judges are looking for.

I am looking to do this mid April to early May.


----------



## csuflyboy

Robyn's had countless nightmares with the tC and the local dealerships CRASHING her car while in their care, giving it back without an air filter, ruining the interior panels and headliner, 3 sunroof's, etc. We were in mediation with Toyota when the car was broken into and the DRZ-9255 was stolen. Toyota DID buy the car back, and she purchased the CR-V.

The CR-V will have a similar system in it equipment wise: DRZ-9255, Arc Audio amplifiers, Seas Lotus Reference, ____ sub.

My car just needs to be finished.


----------



## bobditts

You made it sound like you were revamping your car again matt. Good to hear everyhting is staying th esame. I like how your sub sounds up front in the passenger side. You ever get your soundstage issues figured out? I ask because Im having the same problems (stage is a bit to the right of center). Maybe whatever you did to fix yours will work in my car too?


----------



## csuflyboy

Yep. Stage is fixed. It was a simple tuning error. :blush:

I AM changing the amplifier install portion...they're moving to the spare tire well. That's about it.


----------



## bobditts

your DIY processor too? What was the simple tuning error? T/A?


----------



## csuflyboy

The processor will stay under the rear seat. Just before going to your house for the last get together, I was tuning it, and the level of the L midbass was accidentally lowered 1.5dB. I fail.


----------



## bobditts

wierd that it made that much of a difference. crazy. Im sure i have quite a few jacked up settings on my 701. 

Anyone heard from Naaman lately? Hope hes doing alright.


----------



## csuflyboy

Naaman's doing well. We talk almost every day. He's got some system changes planned when he gets back.


----------



## bobditts

ofcourse lol. im sure that he will have a bunch of money saved up and will want some rediculous gear that no one has ever heard of that is only available overseas that is the best stuff on the planet. Id do the same


----------



## finebar4

Bob, I got to hear Matt's car a couple weekends ago when he got it dialed in. Unreal.....I gotta get my truck up to speed. 

It_Hertz is your shop on Santa Fe?


----------



## thazy2

it would seem that no one has as finished system..................



Matt, i need to talk to you about that sub.


----------



## It_Hertz

no, My shop is in Aurora. the shop on Santa Fe is Hi Country Customs I have done some work for them.


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> Anyone heard from Naaman lately? Hope hes doing alright.


Still kicking it old school here in Iraq. Been spending my time building headphone amps. 

And no I don't actually plan on doing any major equipment changes when I get back. Just location changes


----------



## NaamanF

Speakers (except for the sub) will stay put. Amps/computer/H900 will be relocated to the back. Sub will go where the Amps/computer/H900 were.









Electrostatic headphone amp. For my Omega 2s.









Parts for four balanced B22 headphone/pre-amp/speak amp.


----------



## It_Hertz

bobditts said:


> where in aurora? Maybe I will stop by to chat.


Currently in my Garage at my house. working to change this in the next few months.


----------



## It_Hertz

bobditts said:


> Bryan, do you have any pics or a website showing some of your projects?



My Website is currently being rebuilt.

I do have some pic sI will try to post a few up


----------



## It_Hertz

I am off Hampden and Chambers I am a Morel dealer just so you know.


----------



## It_Hertz

Show Update.... the Colorado Mazda Club is hosting an event that will be a Car Show and IASCA triple point Regional event. The dates are Sept. 13th and 14th. I will post more details as the become available. I am also working on trying to get a couple of single point events leading up to the triple pointer.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

It_Hertz said:


> I am a Morel dealer just so you know.


whats your list again..?
Arc
Morel
Pioneer?
ect ect..


----------



## It_Hertz

bobditts said:


> september is a good time frame. Do you have to be an IASCA member to compete?
> 
> Morel dealer huh? good to know if my HU9.1s ever die on me. We should get together sometime Bryan. You any good at tuning and teaching others how to tune?




Yes, you will need to have an IASCA membership if you want to compete in the triple point event. for the single point events you do not have to have a membership but would be worth while to spend the 30 or 35 bucks to beable to get your points.

it could get you an invite to finals


I can help you tune and teach you what to listen for.

My wife and I are both certified judges.


----------



## It_Hertz

tr0y_audi0 said:


> whats your list again..?
> Arc
> Morel
> Pioneer?
> ect ect..


Troy,

I sell

Kenwood, Eclipse, Image Dynamics, Arc, Audison, Hertz, Morel, Audio Control, Avital, Clifford Avantguard, Stinger, Kinetik and I am looking at Braille Batteries too. May also pick up Azentek


----------



## tr0y_audi0

It_Hertz said:


> Troy,
> 
> I sell
> 
> Kenwood, Eclipse, Image Dynamics, Arc, Audison, Hertz, Morel, Audio Control, Avital, Clifford Avantguard, Stinger, Kinetik and I am looking at Braille Batteries too. May also pick up Azentek


Not Bad,
HU- Kenwood & Eclipse .. ( I liked what I saw at CES)
Speakers- Image Dynamics, Arc, Hertz, Morel Got some good spred man..
Amps- Image Dynamics, Audison, Arc - very strong
EQ's/processers- Arc & Audio Control..Nice..
things should lok good for you..


----------



## It_Hertz

I am happy with the line up.


----------



## It_Hertz

IASCA Judges Training June 7th There are different packages offered. for those who are not interested in becoming judges but would like to learn what the judges are looking for in your vehicle.

you can email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## It_Hertz

here is one that I am working on.

chevy truck

Custom in car computer
Image Dynamics CD Comp2 HLCD MH
Image Dynamis XS65 mid drivers
Image Dynamics IDQ 10d4 V2 (2)
Image Dynamics IDMAX 10D4
Alpine Sat Radio with pc conversion
Alpine 701 processor with control head 
Arc Audio KS 1000.1 mono block
2 Arc Audio KS 300.4 4 Ch.
8 and 10 inch touch screens in dash
sony cd/dvd drive
Stinger Hybrid Cap
dual function color-day infarared-night back up camera


----------



## It_Hertz

there is alot left to do on this vehicle but will be ready by summer for show time.

Also trying to get my Suby done as well as my wife's new car.


----------



## NaamanF

It_Hertz said:


> there is alot left to do on this vehicle but will be ready by summer for show time.
> 
> Also trying to get my Suby done as well as my wife's new car.


Looks look it's coming together. I was the guy with the 'O7 Tahoe at the Nopi show in Denver. Need to get some good front end software on it


----------



## TheDavel

It_Hertz said:


> there is alot left to do on this vehicle but will be ready by summer for show time.
> 
> Also trying to get my Suby done as well as my wife's new car.


Look on either AWDPIRATES.net or search on here and you can find some of my subie installs... might give you a few ideas


----------



## NaamanF

More pics for Bob.


----------



## TheDavel

Spanish stuff going on above this post


----------



## TheDavel

I am guessing that he may have but knowing him he probably manufactured every part with a hammer, string and a beer... he has those things... what are they called? 


Skills


----------



## NaamanF

Kit schmit. Built it all myself. Well kind of. The only part I didn't make are the PCBs the amp is made on. Those come in single channel bare boards. It is a balanced (four channel) amp. I did build a I/O board for it though.


----------



## dlechner

That thing is just silly!!!!!!!!! Are you sending that to me?!!!!!

When you gonna be home homie?


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> hey look who decided to come around. Hi Dave!!! How goes the car? Any new additions/subtractions or do you prefer not to be like matt who changes his setup atleast twice a year? still running the hybrid 3way and dual IB 12"s in the rear?


I am in the process of making changes as we speak. Long gone is that H701 and a new processor will be installed ! Nope, it won't be a 3-way setup anymore! New amps, new design, man I have A LOT to do!!!!!


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> whats the new processor? you should draw up a system diagram for us to see


----------



## dlechner

for drawing up a diagram

 this for, I am not gonna tell and I am not gonna draw up shiz!


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> not until the next meet and greet which you probably wont attend just like the last one! It was fine though, more steak for the rest of us.


Lets schedule another. I'm ready.


----------



## dlechner

Bob you are waaaaay to literal!


----------



## TheDavel

I am ready. 

or not.


----------



## TheDavel

Hey that is not cool... when is this meet? I may just be there.


----------



## TheDavel

dlechner said:


> I am in the process of making changes as we speak. Long gone is that H701 and a new processor will be installed ! Nope, it won't be a 3-way setup anymore! New amps, new design, man I have A LOT to do!!!!!


 Want to get rid of your mids/tweets?


----------



## dlechner

TheDavel05 said:


> Want to get rid of your mids/tweets?


No, but I know where you could get a set!


----------



## TheDavel

not looking to pay top$$$ I am on a bit of a budget... what price range would I be looking at?


----------



## It_Hertz

I wanted to come invite everyone to a new Forum that is Colorado based for Colorado enthusiasts and indepentent dealers alike.

We are still working out some kinks and currently using a free forum but as we go along we will upgrade and expand.

the forums is located at www.mhsound.com/forums/

Come over and take a look around 

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## It_Hertz

I know a couple of people have been over to the new forum and I wanna thank you for coming over. We did have to make make some changes mainly cuz the forum we set just plain sucked the system is horrible so we built a new one at www.mhsound.com/forum if you singed up on the old forum please go to this new link and re-register or if you want to come check it out please use this link and not the one in the above link.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Who is planing on the Mr. Marv BBQ?
Have you RSVP'ed yet?

Are we going to drive Over in a Audio caravan?
Im in Durango..


----------



## It_Hertz

this is a post I wrote on the mile high club today

http://mhsound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20

please read and respond.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## TheDavel

http://mhsound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5 
Check this out. It is very good for you guys there, not good for me in WA. IASCA training in Denver!


----------



## gijoe

TheDavel05 said:


> http://mhsound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5
> Check this out. It is very good for you guys there, not good for me in WA. IASCA training in Denver!


Thanks for that post! This could be really helpful for me. I can't tune to save my life. I hear differences, but can't figure out what the differences are actually doing. I just might go.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

should go!
i will be der..


----------



## gijoe

tr0y_audi0 said:


> should go!
> i will be der..


What do you think is the best package? I don't plan on being anywhere near ready to compete anytime soon. I just want to use it as a learning experience and get some good resources.


----------



## TheDavel

BOBDITTS is spending the $100 and going... I suggest everyone does the same... its car audio and knowledge is probably the best purchase you could make. Think of it like going from 4 ga to 0 ga it may cost you more up front but is usally a great investment in the end. Not sure that is a great way to put it but you get what I am saying


----------



## gijoe

Has anyone done this before? I just don't want to pay for something that may be over my head. How advanced is the training?


----------



## TheDavel

I still would spent the extra$$$ for the Certification... it has a nice ring to it even if you never use it... "IASCA Certified Judge"


----------



## TheDavel

Somewhat true Bob^ but I also like it to sound great at a normal listening level... I love it loud and have always known that it looses it's SQ but for everyday listening I know that I am more of a SQNLL type of guy... especially these days.


----------



## It_Hertz

This is a great tool, you will learn alot about sound and what to listen for in soundq cars. CSUflyboy did IASCA training last with us he and Robyn will be there again. as will a few other that were there last as will I and my wife.

We currently have about close to 20 people planning to attended. If you are interested in attending please email me @ [email protected]

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## TheDavel

bobditts said:


> lol


I cant see the BS flag but I see what it says when I quote you... I love your balls!


----------



## gijoe

bobditts said:


> csuflyboy went to the judges training last year (cant remember if it was for IASCA or USACI). The only difference between the $75 package and the $100 package is the fact that you are a certified judge. Either way you learn the exact same info. Remember, this is not a course to teach you how to tune and adjust systems, but only how to listen for certain things and how to accurately judge SQ setups. Hope to see a bunch of you there.


I understand this isn't a tuning class, but I figured the knowledge would be good. It'll help me learn what to listen for, plus it'll just be fun. I don't expect to ever be a top notch tuner or judge, but I've had a blast with this hobby and I think this would be a cool thing to do. I'd also like to get the opportunity to meet some cool people in my area.


----------



## It_Hertz

GIjoe,


This is a great class to learn more about a very cool side of Car audio. if you love knowledge this is a class you would enjoy. Being a judge can be tons of fun just being able to listen to so many different vehicles. plus there is always the chance you mat get to judge one of the bigger events. (finals SVR ot Spring Break) we will also be needing quite a few judges if we can get all of the local shops hosting and event. so there is a very good chance that everyone will be needed to judges events this season. I have lots of Ideas I am working on for some fun that will include all of the judges.

Hope you decide to come.

Please contact me asap to ensure a spot in the triaining.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## It_Hertz

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=457773#post457773


----------



## bobditts

Anyone up for another BBQ at my house this year? I would be happy with late august, september, or october. What are your thoughts? Would a weekend be best?


----------



## TheDavel

I am so there...














in spirit.


----------



## SteveH!

if we did it in october , like the weekend b4 the 10-12 , we could go to the rocky mountain audio fest on the 10-12


----------



## bobditts

Steve, I dont think Ive met you yet. Where abouts in CO are you?


----------



## thazy2

lets make it on the 4th of July? LOL


----------



## bobditts

thazy2 said:


> lets make it on the 4th of July? LOL


That would have been awesome if CO allowed REAL fireworks and not these stupid fountains and sparklers. Ive got plans anyways and it would be a bit short notice. You plan on coming back up here Jason?


----------



## thazy2

Sure, if the meet is on Sundays. BTW, im not able to get a hold of CSUflyboy. Have u seen him?


happy fourth!


----------



## bobditts

Matt has been quite busy working like 4 different airplane related jobs. I hear from him every now and then.


----------



## SteveH!

bobditts said:


> Steve, I dont think Ive met you yet. Where abouts in CO are you?


sorry i have not replied until now. i just saw this post this morning. i am in the lakewood/littlton area. i am right on the corner of sheridan& hampden


----------



## bobditts

not too far from a bunch of us, steve. Im in aurora. Bryan is also in aurora. Matt is in littleton. Dave L., Naaman, and I think someone else are in the springs. I know I forgot a bunch of other people but there are a bunch of us. There hasnt been much talk of a get together this year so far so we need to get the ball rolling. I guess I will have to take charge again.


----------



## SteveH!

that sounds great, has anyone heard gregghart with the pontiac? send me a pm if u see this gregg, the car has come a long way


----------



## dlechner

Sorry, haven't been around much lately. Let me know and I will see about meeting up. I don't have a system anymore, but I would be willing to help out!


----------



## bobditts

dave, how do you not hae a system anymore? What happened? good to hear from you again though!


----------



## Vorlon

Anyone have a set of Dynaudio Esotec 242GT's or Rainbow Plats I could listen too =/ I need to upgrade!


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> dave, how do you not hae a system anymore? What happened? good to hear from you again though!



Don't have the RSX anymore! Have a new car to rebuild with!

Both performance and sound! Going for the three SSS!


----------



## bobditts

dlechner said:


> Don't have the RSX anymore! Have a new car to rebuild with!
> 
> Both performance and sound! Going for the three SSS!


 
MORE INFO?!?!?!?!
what kind of car? what are your plans? Good to see you active on the forum again.


----------



## TheDavel

Yep we need more info.


----------



## It_Hertz

*entire system stolen tonight*

tuesday night outside the sweet tomotoes in aurora.

headunit, horns, amps subs everything.

busted out window detroyed center dash and missing lower dash panels with horns attached

Amps and rack.

IDQ10V.3 subs all of it. gone.

All while we were inside eating dinner.

Complete list:

Kenwood DDX812 with KNA-G510 Nav Sat Radio, Video Ipod adapter
Arc Audio FD4150 and 1200.1 
Image Dynamics CD1pro Horns and IDQ10V.3 10 inch subs
Audio Control Processor.

Stupid thieves (not that any are all the smart) left the remote form the headunit and the radar detector (which they pooped of the window but did not unplug it left it hanging).


----------



## tr0y_audi0

*Re: entire system stolen tonight*

Nice man, That always makes a great dinner nightout.
Did you not have your alarm on?
Sorry to hear the bad news..
Poopy man Poopy




It_Hertz said:


> tuesday night outside the sweet tomotoes in aurora.
> 
> headunit, horns, amps subs everything.
> 
> busted out window detroyed center dash and missing lower dash panels with horns attached
> 
> Amps and rack.
> 
> IDQ10V.3 subs all of it. gone.
> 
> All while we were inside eating dinner.
> 
> Complete list:
> 
> Kenwood DDX812 with KNA-G510 Nav Sat Radio, Video Ipod adapter
> Arc Audio FD4150 and 1200.1
> Image Dynamics CD1pro Horns and IDQ10V.3 10 inch subs
> Audio Control Processor.
> 
> Stupid thieves (not that any are all the smart) left the remote form the headunit and the radar detector (which they pooped of the window but did not unplug it left it hanging).


----------



## bobditts

holy crap bryan!!! that is horrible! Are there any businesses in the area that have parkinglot cameras?


----------



## dblover

sorry for bringing this up. There is a show this sunday at the ultimate electronics in thorton next to 1-25. Its a db drag/ bass race. I am just coming to support. Hopefully one of yah will come to this show if you can make it


----------



## TheDavel

I will let BobDitts know


----------



## Hoot

If any of you guys know Matt Hall, please send me a PM - thanks.


----------

